
Microsoft hopes its technology will help Americans trust voting again - Kaibeezy
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/02/22/tech/microsoft-election-guard-voting-test/index.html
======
Kaibeezy
_Most security experts agree that creating a truly unhackable system is
impossible._

 _" There's nothing that I can do — that anyone can do, for that matter — to
ensure there's no meddling," said Josh Benaloh, the senior cryptographer at
Microsoft who developed the mechanism underlying ElectionGuard._

 _For that reason, ElectionGuard is designed to be "tamper evident."_

